# Civilian Fire Fatalities in Residential Buildings (2010-2012)



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/statistics/v15i2.pdf

U.S. Fire Administration

 Civilian Fire Fatalities in Residential Buildings (2010-2012)


----------

